# Special Pricing for Mazzer Major E



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Special one off pricing for Mazzer Major Electronic grinder

£720 + VAT

Plus delivery £10

Brand new in Silver ONLY

Few left in stock - DM if interested.


----------

